# Using a tivo mk 1 as a standalone DVR



## mp6140 (Apr 28, 2010)

I understand that an early Tivo will record video signals and information, but requires either MANUALLY pressing the record button or programming a TIME related start period.

What I'm after is using the Tivo as a standalone home security DVR that attaches to a 16 channel multiplexer that sends out a video signal and an alarm voltage to ACTIVATE the recorder.

Looking for a hack, including wired in relays that would connect with the RECORD button on the Tivo (a reasonably simple wire and solder connection)

anyone have any info as to yeah or neigh on this being feasible ?

many thnx

mp


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Use a microcontroller to sense the alarm signal, and send a serial string on the serial port, using the sendkey command.


----------



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

classicsat said:


> Use a microcontroller to sense the alarm signal, and send a serial string on the serial port, using the sendkey command.


cool idea


----------

